# TV Guide on Smartphones ect



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Just noticed a slight error in the Virgin manual, I think they assume people will be using older browsers on mobile phones which know to switch to the WAP version of the site.

If you find that the TV guide loads the full HTML version, like mine does just change the URL to m.virginmedia.com/tvguide and it loads a much better version for the mobile 

Can't wait to try it out once I get my Tivo.
Just wonder how the remote record handles any conflicts with programs already scheduled to record. Something for me to try out next week


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

From the demo I saw, conflicts are not resolved - you just fail to get a confirmation that the show you selected will record. Only when you get this notification can you assume TiVo will actually record what you asked for.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

In some ways I would prefer that.
The current Sky box 'remote record' just automatically cancels anything already set to record which can be annoying if I was only adding something I was slightly intrested in watching.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

jonphil said:


> Just noticed a slight error in the Virgin manual, I think they assume people will be using older browsers on mobile phones which know to switch to the WAP version of the site.
> 
> If you find that the TV guide loads the full HTML version, like mine does just change the URL to m.virginmedia.com/tvguide and it loads a much better version for the mobile
> 
> ...


Wow, that's really cool - I can't wait to try it out either.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You guys never installed TiVoWeb then?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I have tivoweb, and yes it's far better. But as this is all we have for now it will have to do


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> You guys never installed TiVoWeb then?


Nope - I was never brave enough to try any hacks.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

S1 hacks are wonderful


----------

